# Fuel Injection Cleaning



## GWFL (Apr 26, 2005)

Had my 2001 Pathfinder with 70K at the dealers for routine maintenance the other day and they were recommending that I clean the fuel injectors. They had two programs. One for just the injectors for about $160. and one for the injectors, fuel rail and throttle body for $270. The vehicle runs fine and has been maintained properly since new. Is this really a necessary service? Anyone have it done?

Gary


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

Does your maintenance schedule including changing the fuel filter on a regular basis? The factory service manual says to change it if "the vehicle speed cannot be increased as the driver wishes". I'm a bit paranoid (can't hurt!) and change it every two years regardless.

Do you avoid shady-looking, independent stations? The big-name gas stations are much more likely to have added detergents in their gas that keeps the injectors clean.

If these are both true, then I'd skip on the injector cleaning. Only if my Pathy was hesitating or misfiring would I consider a cleaning.


----------



## ShadowTek (Jul 31, 2008)

MattyDK23 said:


> Does your maintenance schedule including changing the fuel filter on a regular basis? The factory service manual says to change it if "the vehicle speed cannot be increased as the driver wishes". I'm a bit paranoid (can't hurt!) and change it every two years regardless.


When I worked as a bottom-side service station tech, they told us to recommend a fuel filter change to the owner if the fuel filter "looked old". lol


----------



## 2milehi (Mar 4, 2008)

I have had 8 vehicles with over 100k on the odometer and NEVER once cleaned the fuel injectors (didn't need to). There is detergent in all gasoline fuels, so keep that extra cash in your pocket.

+1 for changing the fuel filter.


----------



## HybridFire (Jul 28, 2008)

if you are really paranoid about clean injectors, go and buy some injector cleaner. its like, 5-7 bucks at any automotive store. it might even improve MPG a tiny bit.


----------



## 98 patty (Jun 9, 2007)

yeah man! that injector stuff ya put in the tank is awesome:kiss:


----------

